# Cambria



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a feeling a fair few of us are going - Good Luck to all!:thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Im looking forward to the show, its only 30 mins down the road for us this time, will see you there.....and good luck to everyone...........Chris


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If that's the case, please come find me and say hello! I'll be in the Persian section. Look under Marno in the catalogue and you'll find me!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

carly87 said:


> If that's the case, please come find me and say hello! I'll be in the Persian section. Look under Marno in the catalogue and you'll find me!


I'll come over and say Hi.....its always nice to meet members from the forum......good luck at the show.........Chris


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Same to you, Chris!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

It was so nice to meet up with Spid and Carly today at the Cambria show, and so good to see everyone do so well, Spid was showing her gorgeous kitten and Carly was showing her gorgeous cat and two of the most gorgeous kittens you could ever wish to see,Towards the end of the day Carly came over to meet and have a cuddle with Ozzy but i think she was shocked by his size and weight, It was so nice meeting with you both and best wishes for future shows........Chris.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

And didn't you do well CHris! Go on you know you want to say! I think we all had a good day - despite them running out of rosettes!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You're right I was shocked, Chris! I've never seen a cat so big in my life! He's such a smasher! So glad you liked the kittens. Millie beat off competition from 9 in a side class to be placed 3rd, as well as winning 1st in her open, so I was so, so pleased!

Spid, it was super to meet you too. I spoke to John about the rossettes to ask him to post me mine. He refused, which I'm more than ticked off about. I stayed behind as well to see if anyone had left a 3rd place behind, but there were only 3rd opens, so I didn't even manage to pinch one of those.


----------



## addycoooper (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a feeling a fair few of us are going - Good Luck to all!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> You're right I was shocked, Chris! I've never seen a cat so big in my life! He's such a smasher! So glad you liked the kittens. Millie beat off competition from 9 in a side class to be placed 3rd, as well as winning 1st in her open, so I was so, so pleased!
> 
> Spid, it was super to meet you too. I spoke to John about the rossettes to ask him to post me mine. He refused, which I'm more than ticked off about. I stayed behind as well to see if anyone had left a 3rd place behind, but there were only 3rd opens, so I didn't even manage to pinch one of those.


I was lovely to meet you too Carly - and the cats are loving the Bozita. I too spoke about the rosettes I was down 2 thirds and a merit rosettes and a third card (that never got given out) - I have to say I was a little under-awed at the organisation of that - I also asked about posting and got told no in no uncertain terms. You pay for the rosettes within your fee so not happy!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Try again... I got told by someone last night that if they say what the rewards are in their schedule, which they do, then they are obligated to post them. Keep complaining! If you're up for it, we could also mention to the GCCF, although I don't want to do this alone as I only have 1 rosette outstanding, so it would seem a little petty.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Carly, please dont think its petty because it isnt, you paid your entry fees and your cat/kittens won an award , the award being a rossette, you are fully entitled to ask for that rossette, i would contact by telephone the show manager and again ask if they will forward your rossette by post and if they again refuse let them know your prepared to contact the gccf, they should not be allowed to get away with this..good luck and best wishes...........Chris


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay I have just emailed the show manager and complained. We shall see.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done hon, it would only cost them a few pence to post the rossettes out anyway. Im sure they way things are finacially in this country that attendance numbers at cat shows are down anyway ,and actions like that last weekend is a sure fire way of getting even less for next years show.........rant over lol...........Chris


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> Well done hon, it would only cost them a few pence to post the rossettes out anyway. Im sure they way things are finacially in this country that attendance numbers at cat shows are down anyway ,and actions like that last weekend is a sure fire way of getting even less for next years show.........rant over lol...........Chris


Must admit - next year I will have more choice and would think twice about which direction I do my 2 hours travelling in! If I think I won't get my (obviously well deserved) rosettes then I may chose another venue.

However, their reasons weren't that they didn't give them out - but that they didn't have them (one box of thirds didn't show up), and APPARENTLY they changed the rules about merits and weren't giving out rosettes anymore - though that ISN'T what it says in the printed show schedule - though they did have about 3 left from last year that they did give out to the lucky first few who claimed them. So . . precedent set.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chris, I'm glad you replied to this. I've been trying and trying to reply to your PM, but for some reason it won't go through.Please don't think I'm ignoring you!

Spid, any chance you could give me the email address? I'd rather email than phone, as I find it less easy to get brushed off that way.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Chris, I'm glad you replied to this. I've been trying and trying to reply to your PM, but for some reason it won't go through.Please don't think I'm ignoring you!
> 
> Spid, any chance you could give me the email address? I'd rather email than phone, as I find it less easy to get brushed off that way.


Hi Carly, as you correctly say i havent recieved any PM's from you but if they are playing up then please feel free to email me on
[email protected]
best wishes.......chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

spid said:


> Must admit - next year I will have more choice and would think twice about which direction I do my 2 hours travelling in! If I think I won't get my (obviously well deserved) rosettes then I may chose another venue.
> 
> However, their reasons weren't that they didn't give them out - but that they didn't have them (one box of thirds didn't show up), and APPARENTLY they changed the rules about merits and weren't giving out rosettes anymore - though that ISN'T what it says in the printed show schedule - though they did have about 3 left from last year that they did give out to the lucky first few who claimed them. So . . precedent set.


Hi Spid i will say in their defence i think this is a genuine case of the box of rossettes not turning up as i have been to this Cambria show for the past 4 yrs and also many other shows that are run by the same people and never seen a prob like this before but that still doesnt excuse the fact that they should post out any rossettes that are due to exhibitors..I do hope they get this sorted for you both.............Chris


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Carly I'll PM you the email - though I haven't received a reply yet!:mad2:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Money is tight for clubs and most shows only just break even. It may not seem a lot but posting out a whole box of third place miscellaneous rosettes to lots of different exhibitors will soon add up.

If I don't get my rosettes for whatever reason (normally that the rosette company has not sent them!) I just send a prepaid envelope to the show manager  It's a little bit of goodwill - sometimes things happen outside of show managers control.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Money is tight for clubs and most shows only just break even. It may not seem a lot but posting out a whole box of third place miscellaneous rosettes to lots of different exhibitors will soon add up.
> 
> If I don't get my rosettes for whatever reason (normally that the rosette company has not sent them!) I just send a prepaid envelope to the show manager  It's a little bit of goodwill - sometimes things happen outside of show managers control.


Hi Soupie , i do understand what your saying but at the same time you have to realise that these exhibitors have already paid there entry fees for the show which we all know isnt cheap these days and if they are awarded a place then they are entitled to a rossette, when a show manager turns around and is asked could they possibly post a rossette out and says NO then i think its bad management, afterall its not the exhibitors fault , as you correctly stated all clubs are struggling at the moment and this is a sure fire way of having show numbers reduced for future shows......best wishes.........Chris


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree the rosettes have been paid for in the entry fee. I've always found a polite enquiry and a SAE gets me the missing rosette. 

Perhaps instead of emailing and complaining the show managers (who are sure to be knackered and in fact one of them is very poorly following the show), a nice letter saying how much the show was enjoyed and expressing disappointment at lack of rosette and then asking for it to be sent might just get the end result wanted and in a less stressful way for all concerned :thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

And i do wish them a speedy recovery, as ive stated in a previous reply , ive been attending shows run by these people for 4+yrs and never seen a problem , they do a fantastic job and ive always complimented their hard work and i hope they go on to run these shows in the future......best wishes......Chris


----------

